# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  MMO enfin de l'action ?

## fregolo52

Salut,

Cette s'annonce riche pour dtrner lindtrnable WoW.

Diablo III est enfin annonc officiellement.
Les pr-commandes de GuildWars 2 commence bientt.

Enfin de beau, du gros, du lourd, du neuf !!!!  ::mrgreen:: 

Et vous, lequel des 2 attendez-vous le plus ?

----------


## Aniki

> Salut,
> 
> Cette s'annonce riche pour dtrner lindtrnable WoW.
> 
> Diablo III est enfin annonc officiellement.
> Les pr-commandes de GuildWars 2 commence bientt.
> 
> Enfin de beau, du gros, du lourd, du neuf !!!! 
> 
> Et vous, lequel des 2 attendez-vous le plus ?


Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition, voire la discussion d' ct.
Parce que j'aime pas les MMO et je trouve les Diablo trop rptitifs, mme si j'y ai jou pas mal d'heures (mais pas autant que BG) !

----------


## ManusDei

SWTOR est pas mauvais pour "dtrner" WoW pour l'instant (1,7 millions d'abonns je crois ?).
Il est d'ailleurs gratuit ce week-end pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas essay (j'aurais pas le temps, une autre fois peut-tre).

Sinon, GW2 pour l'attente.

----------


## fregolo52

::oops:: 
ok je ne suis pas trs cal en jeux !! N'hsitez pas  enrichir la liste des jeux.  :;):  (pour dfinir les attentes de 2012)

----------


## Swiss_GaGGy

Test Diablo III ( Hh vive les cls Btas  :;):  )
Jeu sympathique mais a ne justifie pas,  mon got la dure de l'attente ni le battage qu'ils (Blizzard) font autour.

Le systme de jeu n'a pas vraiment chang et graphiquement ce n'est pas rellement la panace. Bref je m'attendais  mieux

La seule chose vraiment soigne ( mais ce n'est qu'une Bta pour le moment ) ce sont les rares cinmatiques que j'ai pu voir.

Sinon, mme s'il ne s'agit que d'une version de test, je jeu reste trs stable sans bugs majeurs ...

Ayant galement test Aon, Star Wars, Warhammer Online, Le seigneur des anneaux online et d'autres, je dois dire qu'il en faudrait beaucoup pour me surprendre au niveau MMO ( Graphiques plus labors, plus de contenu, etc... ) car aprs plus de 4 ans de WoW, on se lasse rapidement de ce contenu qui ne varie pas tant que a.

Qui plus est, quel que soit le jeu, la plupart des joueurs de MMO de nos jours ne font que la course au "Stuff" ( en gros savoir qui a la plus grosse :s ) et ne s'intressent que peu au contenu graphique du jeu et encore plus rarement  l'histoire...

Vivement un jeu qui n'intresse que les dinosaures comme mes amis et moi et non pas les kikou lols qui ne savent mme plus crire correctement et qui ont, de plus, perdu tout respect pour l'autre en passant leur temps  s'insulter ( ou  insulter les joueurs moins bien "stuff" ) ...

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Jeu sympathique mais a ne justifie pas,  mon got la dure de l'attente ni le battage qu'ils (Blizzard) font autour.
> 
> Le systme de jeu n'a pas vraiment chang et graphiquement ce n'est pas rellement la panace. Bref je m'attendais  mieux
> 
> Ayant galement test Aon, Star Wars, Warhammer Online, Le seigneur des anneaux online et d'autres, je dois dire qu'il en faudrait beaucoup pour me surprendre au niveau MMO ( Graphiques plus labors, plus de contenu, etc... ) car aprs plus de 4 ans de WoW, on se lasse rapidement de ce contenu qui ne varie pas tant que a.


Un peu le mme ressentis sur les vidos des tests de D3. J'ai hte de le tester quand mme.

Concernant les autres MMO, c'est l que j'ai trouv Guild Wars trs intressant contrairement aux autres (DAoC, AO, PT) : L'exprience est limite  20 niveaux trs facile d'accs avec possibilit de crer un perso directe lvl 20 pour PvP et quipement puissant assez facile d'accs. Certains quipements restent chers  cause du skin. Pas vraiment de course  l'quipement ni  l'xp, il y a plus de fun.
GW2 peut tre trs bon mais si je recommence dans un MMO c'est la fin de mal vie sociale ...

----------


## ManusDei

> mais si je recommence dans un MMO c'est la fin de mal vie sociale ...


Mais non, il y a une vie trs sociale en ligne  ::aie::

----------


## Lady

> SWTOR est pas mauvais pour "dtrner" WoW pour l'instant (1,7 millions d'abonns je crois ?).
> Il est d'ailleurs gratuit ce week-end pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas essay (j'aurais pas le temps, une autre fois peut-tre).
> 
> Sinon, GW2 pour l'attente.


SWTOR a fait un mois que j'ai pas jouer ... Il est bien mais il a un problme de "cration du besoin de se connecter". Ce que je veux dire c'est que je n'ai pas comme ce que j'ai pu vivre sur Wow la vritable envie de me co a tout pris mme au pris d'heure de sommeil, il manque une accroche sur le long terme (genre des qutes de 200 heures pour avoir l'objet kikoo trop roxxor lol ou le titre qui tue trop !!  ::lol:: )

J'attends GW2 aussi et merci car je viens donc d'apprendre que les rsa taient bientt!
*regarde sa carte bleu* ..."tu vas chauffer ma petite!"




> Mais non, il y a une vie trs sociale en ligne


Faut pas rire c'est vrai ... Mon mari tait un de mes guildeux sur WOW.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Un peu le mme ressentis sur les vidos des tests de D3. J'ai hte de le tester quand mme.
> 
> Concernant les autres MMO, c'est l que j'ai trouv Guild Wars trs intressant contrairement aux autres (DAoC, AO, PT) : L'exprience est limite  20 niveaux trs facile d'accs avec possibilit de crer un perso directe lvl 20 pour PvP et quipement puissant assez facile d'accs. Certains quipements restent chers  cause du skin. Pas vraiment de course  l'quipement ni  l'xp, il y a plus de fun.
> GW2 peut tre trs bon mais si je recommence dans un MMO c'est la fin de mal vie sociale ...


Le petit plus de GW que je trouvais par rapport aux autres, c'est les possibilit trs nombreuses de combots de skills ce qui rendait chaque personnage un peu "unique" contrairement aux MMO classique ou c'est que du stuff pour du stuff, GW avait un ct, choix des comptences un peu plus complet que les autres.

Avis personnel ^^

----------


## ManusDei

> J'attends GW2 aussi et merci car je viens donc d'apprendre que les rsa taient bientt!
> *regarde sa carte bleu* ..."tu vas chauffer ma petite!"


Les prventes commencent le 10 Avril sur buy.guildars2.com (de mmoire), 50 la version de base, 150 la collector avec bouquin, figurine, OST etc....




> Faut pas rire c'est vrai ... Mon mari tait un de mes guildeux sur WOW.


Ma copine m'a dragu via GW. L'poque o je vivais un rve de geek, seul mle de la guilde  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Les prventes commencent le 10 Avril sur buy.guildars2.com (de mmoire), 50 la version de base, 150 la collector avec bouquin, figurine, OST etc....


 ::haha::  c'est mon cadeaux d'anniversaire  ::lun::  pile le jour de mes 30ans, je pense que je vais faire une folie  150  ::aie::  




> Ma copine m'a dragu via GW. L'poque o je vivais un rve de geek, seul mle de la guilde


J'ai jamais eu cette chance, tfaon, ma chance elle vient niveau stuff, le reste, c'est le calme plat. :/

----------


## Hizin

> SWTOR a fait un mois que j'ai pas jouer ... Il est bien mais il a un problme de "cration du besoin de se connecter". [...] il manque une accroche sur le long terme (genre des qutes de 200 heures pour avoir l'objet kikoo trop roxxor lol ou le titre qui tue trop !! )


Tiens, j'arrivais pas  l'exprimer et voila que je lis a. Pile-poil mon ressenti pour le coup.  voir avec la MaJ 1.2, qui me fera me reconnecter, sans doute.

----------


## ManusDei

> SWTOR a fait un mois que j'ai pas jouer ... Il est bien mais il a un problme de "cration du besoin de se connecter".


Les storylines des 8 classes, a donne pas envie ?
Voire de les refaire pour voir ce que a donne avec d'autres choix ?
Question bonux : vous refaites les jeux plusieurs fois pour voir l'impact de choix diffrents ?
Je demande, j'ai pas jou  swtor du tout, mais  BG, Kotor, et DA:O.

----------


## Lady

> Les storylines des 8 classes, a donne pas envie ?
> Voire de les refaire pour voir ce que a donne avec d'autres choix ?
> Question bonux : vous refaites les jeux plusieurs fois pour voir l'impact de choix diffrents ?
> Je demande, j'ai pas jou  swtor du tout, mais  BG, Kotor, et DA:O.


Bah sur moi a n'a pas march au contraire ... En fait je me suis vraiment attache  mon premier perso . un vrai kif que je n'ai pas eu aussi fort sur d'autres jeux mais du coup je n'arrives pas a en faire un autre (j'ai peut tre l'impression de la trompe ?  ::lol:: )

Mon mari lui  fait une flope de perso parfois en supprimant un pour le refaire avec d'autres choix mais la sortie de Mass Effect 3  quand mme supplant Swtor.

----------


## Lyche

> Les storylines des 8 classes, a donne pas envie ?
> Voire de les refaire pour voir ce que a donne avec d'autres choix ?
> Question bonux : vous refaites les jeux plusieurs fois pour voir l'impact de choix diffrents ?
> Je demande, j'ai pas jou  swtor du tout, mais  BG, Kotor, et DA:O.


J'ai mont 4classes diffrentes, 1 niveau 50 + 54Rputation, les autres m'ont beaucoup moins branch, dj par leur gameplay, ensuite parce que ce qui plait dans ce jeu c'est surtout la dcouverte des cartes, une fois pass a, la storyline perds de son charme.

Les BG.. y'en a 3, dont 1 inutile qui est le Huttball (autant jouer  bloodbowl en ligne) et les 2 autres sont pas trop quilibrs.
Le dsquilibre de certaine classes trop puissantes ct rpublique aussi est trs trs dsagrable  grer.

Le PVP une fois le jeu termin est "vide". C'est simple il n'y a que Illum et les batailles se passent toujours entre le dernier fly empire et l'entre de la base Rpublicaine. Les performances des machines sur cette plantes sont pourries, avec un PC neuf (moins de 3mois) et une assez bonne config j'tais oblig de dsactiver les textes flottants pour pas ramer.

Tout a pour exprimer ma dception de ce jeu qui paraissait prometteur mais qui n'est en faite que pour les casual gamers et qui se fini (trop?) vite. ( 3 semaines pour monter mon sniper 50/54. C'est trop peu je trouve.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les storylines des 8 classes, a donne pas envie ?
> Voire de les refaire pour voir ce que a donne avec d'autres choix ?
> Question bonux : vous refaites les jeux plusieurs fois pour voir l'impact de choix diffrents ?
> Je demande, j'ai pas jou  swtor du tout, mais  BG, Kotor, et DA:O.


Les choix ont moins d'impact que dans BG ou ME, et surtout la grande majorit des qutes est commune  tous les Republicains/Impriaux. Donc, jouer un Imprial et un Rpublique te donne deux histoires compltement diffrentes, mais jouer les 8 classes pour leur histoire est plus que rbarbatif. En plus, si tu fais les qutes avec un ami tu connais l'histoire de sa classe.

En plus, quand on arrive sur les plantes de haut niveau, le but des dev semble avoir t de faire perdre son temps au joueur: trajets extremement longs, multiplication du nombre de combats par qute, combats plus difficiles pour que tu soit oblig de t'arrter pour gurir le perso aprs chaque combat plutt que d'enchainer. Heureusement que les donjons finaux reviennent  un gameplay "normal". Rejouer les 5-10 derniers niveaux tient de la corve. D'ailleurs, je connais beaucoup d'alts abandonns lorsqu'ils sont arrivs  ces niveaux  ::roll:: 

Par contre, le gameplay des classes est assez bien differenci. Un gros "plus"  ce niveau l. Je dirais mme que c'est le principal intrt d'avoir de multiples persos. 

En plus, les devs semblent bien decids  garder occups les personnages de niveau 50, entre les points de social (un grind immonde, mais a occupe ceux qui sont determins d'tre au max), le niveau de PvP (ils ont du acceler la monte, a prenaient vraiment trop de temps), les raids, hard modes et autres....par contre, mme si maxer tout prendra longtempt, pas sr que les joueurs qui ont tout fini voudront encore y retourner. Il faudra voir  quelle vitesse EA parvient  sortir des nouveaux contenus.




> Le dsquilibre de certaine classes trop puissantes ct rpublique aussi est trs trs dsagrable  grer.


Attention: les classes des deux factions sont des mirroirs (et pour info je joue les deux cts). Les diffrences entre Empire et Rpublique sont sthtiques (mme si BW semble prt  les diffrencier lgrement  l'avenir).

Certaines classes sont dsquilibres (Commando/Mercenary est le QQ du jour) mais le problme de fond en PvP reste le fait que c'est un jeu de raid. L'avantage dfensif est trs, trs pouss, a devient trs dsagrable dans les WZ de niveau 50. Une paire healer + tank, s'ils sont bon, peuvent survivre beaucoup trop longtemps en 2v3 et indfiniment en 2v2.

D'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'a regarder les effets de l'Expertise: +x% damage et +x% resistance, a ne fait que ralentir les combats, car point pour point la rsistance a plus d'effet.

P.S. si Rputation c'est l'quivalent de Valour, alors je constate que la sinistre confrrie des traducteurs de jeu a encore frapp ::aie::

----------


## Hizin

> Les storylines des 8 classes, a donne pas envie ?
> Voire de les refaire pour voir ce que a donne avec d'autres choix ?
> Question bonux : vous refaites les jeux plusieurs fois pour voir l'impact de choix diffrents ?
> Je demande, j'ai pas jou  swtor du tout, mais  BG, Kotor, et DA:O.


Les histoires sont plutt sympa de ce que j'ai pu voir, mais devoir refaire toute les qutes pour monter de perso, avec le mme enchainement de plante est un brin rbarbatif. Il resterait l'option de ne monter son perso que par le PvP, ce qui est tout  fait possible, mais plus long, et je n'aime pas des masses, bien que je mette une mention aux Huttballs, qui est assez sympa.
Les choix n'ont pas vraiment d'impacts (voire pas du tout en fait).
Pour ta question bonus : je fais rarement les jeux plus de 1 fois, et mme en les faisant plusieurs fois, je fais gnralement les mmes choix ^^'

Pour tout maxer, ouais, faut beaucoup de temps. Par contre vis--vis des raids, beaucoup de retour disent que, mme en nightmare, ils sont faciles (aux bugs prs).
Pour le coup, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas t  ce point-l (Inquisiteur arrt niveau 48 et Consulaire niveau 24).

Pour le moment, a donnerait donc un : bon jeu, mais fin atteinte beaucoup trop vite (la possibilit de passer niveau max en 3 jours m'a totalement attr).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour tout maxer, ouais, faut beaucoup de temps. Par contre vis--vis des raids, beaucoup de retour disent que, mme en nightmare, ils sont faciles


C'est la nature du PvE d'tre facile. L'IA est prvisible, donc une fois que tu sais comment la battre, tu sais comment la battre.  moins qu'un joueur te mentes sur son gear, ou qu'une deconnection arrive, tu sais qu'il est 100% mathmatiquement certain que tu vas battre le boss avant mme de commencer ton raid dans tous les jeux. Un raid "difficile" pour moi ce serait un raid o tu peut tre surpris, ce qui est rigoureusement impossible avec les IA de MMO pour le moment.



> Pour le moment, a donnerait donc un : bon jeu, mais fin atteinte beaucoup trop vite (la possibilit de passer niveau max en 3 jours m'a totalement attr).


Il faut vraiment, vraiment le vouloir pour tre au max en 3 jours quand mme. Si tu veux powerlevel ton perso, je dirais qu'tre au max rapidement est plutot un plus  ::?:  Et sinon, tu mettras plus 3 semaines que 3 jours.

----------


## Hizin

De mmoire, il y a eu un niveau 50 avant la sortie officielle, pendant la phase rserve aux pr-commandes.
Oui, ils en voulaient.
De mon ct, en prenant totalement mon temps, je me suis retrouv 48 en 3 semaines (vacances scolaires, 5 heures de jeu par jour minimum avec ma femme en allant  notre rythme et en aidant d'autres personnes pour des qutes), ce qui colle avec ce que tu cris.
 ct, j'en ai vu une pellete d'autres persos cr aprs celui-l qui ont atteint le niveau 50 avant le mien.

Je dirai donc : 3 semaines dessus pour un salari et 1 semaine  temps plein pour atteindre le niveau 50 (et je ne parle que d'atteindre le niveau 50, pas plus).




> Un raid "difficile" pour moi ce serait un raid o tu peut tre surpris, ce qui est rigoureusement impossible avec les IA de MMO pour le moment.


Les raids de FF 11 sont rputs pour tre trs difficile je crois (j'ai le souvenir d'un combat de 18 heures contre un boss sans qu'il tombe).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> De mmoire, il y a eu un niveau 50 avant la sortie officielle, pendant la phase rserve aux pr-commandes.
> Oui, ils en voulaient.
> De mon ct, en prenant totalement mon temps, je me suis retrouv 48 en 3 semaines (vacances scolaires, 5 heures de jeu par jour minimum avec ma femme en allant  notre rythme et en aidant d'autres personnes pour des qutes), ce qui colle avec ce que tu cris.
>  ct, j'en ai vu une pellete d'autres persos cr aprs celui-l qui ont atteint le niveau 50 avant le mien.
> 
> Je dirai donc : 3 semaines dessus pour un salari et 1 semaine  temps plein pour atteindre le niveau 50 (et je ne parle que d'atteindre le niveau 50, pas plus).


Oui, c'est cohrent.

Par contre, si tu level trop vite attention  la surprise en atteignant le niveau 50. Actuellement, ni l'quipement craft ni l'quipement que tu acquiert en montant ne te permettent d'affronter le contenu niveau 50. C'est pour cela qu'on recommande souvent de maintenir ton niveau de PvP max pendant que tu level (en dessous du niveau 50, ton niveal PvP ne peut pas depasser ton niveau rel). Cela ralentit un peu la progression mais si tu jongles bien tes rcompenses dans l'inventaire arriv niveau 50 tu passes  la caisse pour avoir un quippement de PvP niveau 50 potable. 

Mme si tu ne veux pas faire de PvP c'est recommand car si le matriel spcifique PvE est plus performant en PvE, le matriel de PvP te permettra de te lancer dans les premieres Hard Modes.

Sinon, il y a deux solutions quand tu arrives niveau 50: soit tu grindes les qutes quotidiennes pendant une semaine ou plus pour avoir le strict minimum pour tre considr "Hard Mode capable" et ensuite tu obtiens ton "vrai" quipement dans les HM, raids et autres. Soit tu affrontes le PvP niveau 50 avec un quipement insuffisant, et  force de tomber en trois coups contre des adversaires que tu gratignes  peine, tu finiras par avoir de quoi t'acheter ton matriel de PvP au bout d'une semaine ou deux.




> Les raids de FF 11 sont rputs pour tre trs difficile je crois (j'ai le souvenir d'un combat de 18 heures contre un boss sans qu'il tombe).


Attention, longueur != difficult. Effectivement FF11 a gener des histoires d'horreur comme celle-l (qui a t maintes fois vrifie). Les raids peuvent durer longtemps mais les rsultat restent prvisibles, personellement a me lasse assez vite. Certains veulent  tout prix "grinder" toutes les rcompenses possibles, c'est ceux-l qui finisse hard core raiders  ::ccool::

----------


## Lady

> De mon ct, en prenant totalement mon temps, je me suis retrouv 48 en 3 semaines (vacances scolaires, 5 heures de jeu par jour minimum avec ma femme en allant  notre rythme et en aidant d'autres personnes pour des qutes), ce qui colle avec ce que tu cris.


Mince on tait pas sur le mme serveur !!

Un des autres problmes que mon mari rencontre c'est qu'il est vraiment difficile sur certaines plantes de trouver des gens pour partir en zone 4 et comme il est du genre a "je ne quitte pas la plante tant que j'ai pas fait toutes les qutes" a l'nerve beaucoup ...

----------


## Benoit_Durand

18h pour un boss ! c'est trs bon a !!  ::D: 
Presqu'aussi fun que les gars qui campaient plusieurs heures pour pouvoir ouvrir le coffre des tam  la 4eme prophtie.

----------


## Lyche

Et voil ! Diablo 3 Prco en dition collector ! \o/

Si des gens sont motivs, je ferais un petit topic pour voir la liste des joueurs. Je prco GW2 ds qu'elle est dispo.

Avis aux amateurs \o/

----------


## Hizin

Dommage Lady, a aurait t une occas'  :;): 

De mon ct, un peu comme ton mari ... ce qui fait que j'ai commenc  faire les qutes Hroques 2 et 4 seuls ... quand c'est possible (je ne compte plus les morts pour a).
Je n'ai jamais eu de souci pour monter un groupe (sauf pour le Sujet Alpha, world Boss de Taris ct Rpublique ... l, fallait se lever de bonne heure pour intresser assez de monde). Jai surtout l'impression que l'outil de recherche de groupe est sous-utilis pour le coup, ce qui est dommage.




> Attention, longueur != difficult. Effectivement FF11 a gener des histoires d'horreur comme celle-l (qui a t maintes fois vrifie). Les raids peuvent durer longtemps mais les rsultat restent prvisibles, personellement a me lasse assez vite. Certains veulent  tout prix "grinder" toutes les rcompenses possibles, c'est ceux-l qui finisse hard core raiders


Pas faux, je devrai arrter de prendre des raccourcis (ou les limiter  ::aie:: ). Je comprends ton point de vue, et le partage dans une certaine mesure d'ailleurs.

----------


## loka

J'ai aussi prco Diablo3 et en plus je serais en vacance la semaine du 15 mai  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mcvovol

Pour ma part j'attends GW2. Malgres de nombreuses annes pass a jouer sur WoW (serveur officiel) qui m'a cout les yeux de la tte en passant.

J'ai donc enttendu dir que GW est un tres bon jeu. Je le testerai donc a sa sortie  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai particip  la bta de GW2 ce week-end, et le rsultat est trs agrable. Le combat est plutt dynamique (il faut bouger, rgulirement chercher  esquiver).

On peut facilement passer du CaC au combat  distance selon les gens qu'on croise, c'est simple comme un bouton "".

Le systme de qutes dynamique est galement bien, il m'a fallut du temps au dbut pour ne pas forcment me jeter sur tous les vnements qu'on croise en allant d'un point A  un point B  ::mouarf:: 


Bref j'attend avec impatience les autres bta, et pour l'instant je pense ne pas avoir dpens 150 pour rien.

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai particip  la bta de GW2 ce week-end, et le rsultat est trs agrable. Le combat est plutt dynamique (il faut bouger, rgulirement chercher  esquiver).
> 
> On peut facilement passer du CaC au combat  distance selon les gens qu'on croise, c'est simple comme un bouton "".
> 
> Le systme de qutes dynamique est galement bien, il m'a fallut du temps au dbut pour ne pas forcment me jeter sur tous les vnements qu'on croise en allant d'un point A  un point B 
> 
> 
> Bref j'attend avec impatience les autres bta, et pour l'instant je pense ne pas avoir dpens 150 pour rien.


:/ je pense que j'irais pas sur GW2, j'aurais pas le temps, entre mon dmnagement mes projets toujours plus nombreux et ma recherche d'emploi, j'ai choisis D3 plutt que GW2, j'espre que Blizzard ne me le fera pas regretter :/

----------


## fregolo52

> :/ je pense que j'irais pas sur GW2, j'aurais pas le temps, entre mon dmnagement mes projets toujours plus nombreux et ma recherche d'emploi, j'ai choisis D3 plutt que GW2, j'espre que Blizzard ne me le fera pas regretter :/


Il me semble qu'il n'y a toujours pas de date de sortie, donc si a sort en septembre, tu as encore le temps de changer d'avis.  ::lol::

----------


## Lady

> J'ai particip  la bta de GW2 ce week-end, et le rsultat est trs agrable. Le combat est plutt dynamique (il faut bouger, rgulirement chercher  esquiver).


Mince on a pas jou au mme jeu ? j'ai rien esquiv moi ... peut tre pour a que je me retrouve tout le temps en mode "combattez pour survivre"...




> On peut facilement passer du CaC au combat  distance selon les gens qu'on croise, c'est simple comme un bouton "".


Pas t assez loin pour a je n'ai jou qu'avec une seule arme par perso pour l'instant.




> Le systme de qutes dynamique est galement bien, il m'a fallut du temps au dbut pour ne pas forcment me jeter sur tous les vnements qu'on croise en allant d'un point A  un point B


O encore le dilemme affreux de comment faire quand il y  2 vnements en mme temps pas loin ???? ARRGGGG!



Ce que je trouve bien aussi c'est le systme de "point-devise" rcupr aprs une qute o si rien ne te plait comme rcompense de qute tu peux garder tes points pour dpenser plus tard.  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> Mince on a pas jou au mme jeu ? j'ai rien esquiv moi ... peut tre pour a que je me retrouve tout le temps en mode "combattez pour survivre"...


Ca se pourrait  ::mrgreen::  surtout si tu jouais une classe en armure lgre  ::aie::  




> Pas t assez loin pour a je n'ai jou qu'avec une seule arme par perso pour l'instant.


Tu peux switcher  partir du niveau 7. Et super amusant de passer  distance pour finir un adversaire aprs avoir rat quelques esquives au CaC.




> O encore le dilemme affreux de comment faire quand il y  2 vnements en mme temps pas loin ???? ARRGGGG!


Tu peux participer aux deux si c'est sur la mme zone. J'ai remarqu que j'avais commenc un vnement qui s'est termin 1 heure aprs (pas grand monde sur la zone), je faisais autre chose  l'autre bout de la carte, et j'ai quand mme eu une rcompense (pas leve car j'avais pas fait grand chose  ::aie:: )



> Ce que je trouve bien aussi c'est le systme de "point-devise" rcupr aprs une qute o si rien ne te plait comme rcompense de qute tu peux garder tes points pour dpenser plus tard.


Le Karma ? Je ne m'en suis quasiment pas servi, mais j'ai surtout pas t bluff par les rcompenses proposes.

----------


## Exentius

Je m'tais bien clat sur GW, mais je n'attends pas vraiment le 2. Quand  Diablo, je ne suis pas un grand fan des Hack&Slash...
Bon ben je vais rester sur EvE  ::aie::

----------

